
Scroogled: Why So Negative, Microsoft? - amazedsaint
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/10/scroogled-why-so-negative-microsoft/
======
richardjordan
I almost spat out my drink seeing the ad on TV yesterday. Before I get into
the content, for some reason even the quality of production appeared poor. It
seemed as hastily put together as it was poorly thought out.

Microsoft must feel it's so far from the powerful juggernaut it once was that
people will feel sympathy for it rather than the deeply ingrained mistrust it
engendered a decade ago. Still, Microsoft saying don't trust those evil
Googlers, come to Microsoft and we'll do you right, just seems bizarrely
unlikely.

Even if you accept that though, there's the product. I mean Outlook.com isn't
bad. I have taken my name on there, and I use it for one of my spam-safe
accounts, and it's better than the old hotmail was. But it's still a shoddy
product. It's buggy. It's really slow. It has some really weird behaviors with
formatting sometimes working sometimes not. And it crashes my browser on
regularly shortly after opening a link in another window, if you follow links
within emails. In short it's a terrible experience if you're moving from
GMail. It feels unfinished, if slick looking.

In the end all I feel is desperation oozing through the screen from a company
I'd not really thought was feeling so desperate, until I saw this ill-
conceived waste of advertising dollars.

